# Construcción de medidor de RMS verdadero



## BANKI (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola, que tal, bueno yo quiero hacer como proyecto un medidor de RMS verdadero, mi duda es que si puedo implementarlo con el circuito integrado AD536, el cual es un conversor de valor eficaz en continua, pero no encuentro mucha documentacion en español sobre el mismo. O de qué otra forma puedo hacer un medidor de RMS verdadero. Bueno sin mas por el momento me despido, de antemano gracias...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 19, 2010)

Asi rapido, te podria decir usar un uC + AD, ir convirtiendo y luego podrias obtener RMS, Valor medio, Pico e incluso frecuencia, etc.

Obviamente, todo dependera del tipo de señales a medir, si la frecuencia es muy alta, necesitas un uC veloz, pero en cambio no necesitarias un AD rapido, ya que las señales se supone que son periodicas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 19, 2010)

Seria importante que definieras hasta qué frecuencia querés que responda.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 20, 2010)

creo que recuerdo un circuito con componentes discretos, el unico inconveniente era que tenia dos transistores que debian estar apareados y exixte un chip donde ya vienen apareados [buscando...]


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> creo que recuerdo un circuito con componentes discretos, el unico inconveniente era que tenia dos transistores que debian estar apareados y exixte un chip donde ya vienen apareados [buscando...]



¿Algo como esto?


----------



## BANKI (Oct 20, 2010)

Lo quiero construir para frecuancias de hasta 1 Mhz, es solo un proyecto de instrumentacion.. gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 20, 2010)

Me parece que para esa frecuencia, te conviene mucho más (aunque ya hay cierto error) el LTC1968.
En esta página podes encontrar bastantes datos:
http://www.tech-diy.com/TestEquipment/TrueRMS/TrueRMS.htm
Y en esta, la hoja de datos del mismo:
http://www.linear.com/pc/productDetail.jsp?navId=H0,C1,C1154,C1086,P7526


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 20, 2010)

Interesante ese integrado  .


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola a todos!, les cuento que estoy interesado en el diseño de un circuito para detectar el valor RMS de una señal senoidal de 50 Hz, pero esta señal no es senoidal pura sino que presenta pequeñas deformaciones aleatorias, por lo que para detectar el valor RMS de la misma, no puede detectarse el valor pico y luego aplicar un factor de escala, lo que debe hacerse es detectar directamente el valor RMS de la misma.
Quería consultarles si alguno de ustedes conoce algún circuito integrado que realice esta función o algún circuito para implementar de forma discreta.
Desde ya les agradeceré muchísimo si me pueden dar una mano con el tema.


----------



## betodj (Mar 23, 2011)

Posiblemente te sirva un multimetro que tenga la funcion RMS TRUE


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Mar 23, 2011)

Tenés razón en que un voltímetro TRUE RMS sirve para medir este tipo señal, pero la idea es medir el valor RMS la señal para poder luego corregirla (La idea final es implementar un estabilizador de tensión electrónico de precisión), entonces lo que necesito es un circuito que me entregue un valor de continua proporcional al valor RMS de la señal. Posiblemente el Voltímetro TRUE RMS tenga algo así implementado adentro, pero la verdad no tengo idea como es. Igulamente muchas gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## rodri_go100 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola a todos, necesito vuestra ayuda.
Estoy haciendo un proyecto que consiste en el control de un motor de CC a partir de la Red trifasica de 230V 50Hz, bien, ya tengo echo el circuito de control y de potencia con un puente básico de 3 tiristores.

Necesito controlar la tensión con un microcontrolador.

Ahora el problema lo tengo para medir la tensión a la salida del puente, porque no quiero juntar el neutro de la Red, con las masa del circuito de control.

-Un trafo lo descarto porque me elimina la componente continua.
-He montado un circuito con optoacopladores lineales pero claro, solo saca las tensiones positivas y si la carga es fuertemente inductiva la tensión puede hacerse negativa.
-Y lo ultimo que se me ocurre es un AO optoacoplado, pero son excesivamente caros.

¿Que opinais? ¿Se os ocurre alguna manera mejor de medir la tensión?


----------



## rodri_go100 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ya lo he solucionado, como necesitaba tener la tensión RMS de la señal, primero un divisor resistivo de precisión, luego he usado un LTC1966 para convertir la señal alterna en continua (te da en DC el valor RMS de la señal), y luego una etapa de acoplamiento mediante el optoacoplador lineal IL300, y ya tengo mi señal lista para leerla con el microcontrolador.

Saludos.


----------



## betodj (Mar 31, 2011)

ezedemontegrande dijo:
			
		

> lo que necesito es un circuito que me entregue un valor de continua proporcional al valor RMS de la señal.!



Quiza te sirva lo que posteo rodri_go100 dijo: 

"un LTC1966 para convertir la señal alterna en continua (te da en DC el valor RMS de la señal), y luego una etapa de acoplamiento mediante el optoacoplador lineal IL300, y ya tengo mi señal lista para leerla con el microcontrolador."

Saludos...


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola, perdón si me entrometo... leyendo el tema se me vino a la memoria una práctica que realicé hace un tiempo con un circuito muy simple llamado "*multiplicador de capacidad*".

La práctica la realicé con un osciloscopio y varias resistencias y condensadores, para ir probando . Si tu tienes la posibilidad de realizar las pruebas, te darás cuenta de que se trata de que se quede en el transistor el riple (colector-emisor) y la diferencia estable sale por emisor.

Al jugar un poco con los valores del capacitor y la R1 se obtienen diferentes grados de filtrado y de tensiones de salida, a pesar de tener siempre el mismo voltaje *rectificado sin filtrar* a la entrada del colector (te aconcejo usar un voltaje bajo y una carga, o R2, de unos 100Ω, además un transistor tipo BD137 por que se calienta un poco con las pruebas)

A mi, el cálculo RMS me sale aproximado al multiplicar el voltaje pico por 0,707 (que así me lo aprendí ). Entonces al valor de la tensión de salida del puente rectificador lo multiplicas por 0,707 y ese debería ser el valor RMS que tu deberías dejar salir por emisor haciendo las modificaciones correctas de R1 y C.

No sé si me expliqué bien, pero si esto lo logras para una señas senoidal, debería resultar igual para otras formas de onda 

 medítalo un poco e intenta practicar hasta que tengas saliendo por emisor solo el voltaje RMS y la diferencia se queda en el transistor.

PD: el circuito de prueba está compuesto por un tranfo chico, un puente rectificador y el circuito multiplicador de capacidad.

Me cuentas...


----------



## foso (Mar 31, 2011)

creo que lo mejor es muestrear y hacerlo digitalmente.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Mar 31, 2011)

betodj dijo:
			
		

> Quiza te sirva lo que posteo rodri_go100 dijo:
> 
> "un LTC1966 para convertir la señal alterna en continua (te da en DC el valor RMS de la señal), y luego una etapa de acoplamiento mediante el optoacoplador lineal IL300, y ya tengo mi señal lista para leerla con el microcontrolador."
> 
> Saludos...



Esto es justo lo que estaba buscando, muchísimas gracias por el dato!!!



			
				DATAGENIUS dijo:
			
		

> A mi, el cálculo RMS me sale aproximado al multiplicar el voltaje pico por 0,707 (que así me lo aprendí ). Entonces al valor de la tensión de salida del puente rectificador lo multiplicas por 0,707 y ese debería ser el valor RMS que tu deberías dejar salir por emisor haciendo las modificaciones correctas de R1 y C.



Para poder multiplicar el valor pico por 0,707 y que te dé el valor RMS la señal tiene que ser senoidal pura, pero en mi caso tengo que trabajar con señales con distorsiones aleatorias, por lo que no puedo aplicar esta regla, sino que tengo que medir el verdadero valor eficaz. Igualmente muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2012)

hola estoy viendo que la cosa esta un poco dura, escasean los testers , solo hay los baratos de 30 $ y en seguida salta la cosa como cohete a 200 $ 

barato 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-428706890-multimetro-tester-digital-modelo-ja-830d-para-electronica-_JM_

lo que necesito es escala de TENSION CA  en escala sensible: tipo 20 mV 

hasta 100 $ son de escla comun de 2v minimo .

luego vi como minimo escala de 200mV y un monton de funciones mas que no necesito.

alguien conoce uno BBB que tenga eso , la escala de tension CA y de mV 


llegue en mercalibre a 300 $ miden temperatura, te chiflan si un control remoto les apunta , pero tension alterna , poca bola.
y no quiero meterme con OP .. ya vi que hay un tema que trata acerca de amplificar señales muy debiles, pero ya para pavadas se me pasan tardes en el taller, no quiero , OPS nunca trabaje, me gustaria , le tengo ganas pero no tengo tiempo.

un tester chiquito , barato con escala de 20 mV ..........
no habra ??? ? 

recien en 400 $ vi uno de escala de 200mVCA 

me estoy comenzando a resignar.......
asi que cambio la pregunta:;

alguien me puede pasar un circuito simple , seguro seria con OP .
se que estoy pidiendo sin hacer nada, pero calculo que en otros temas he ayudado.
y si me meto con OPS es para meses.
necesito amplificar una CA de 1 mV o cosa asi, muy poco amplificarlo 100 veces .
*NO NECESITO PRESICION.*
si que sea robusto y funcione con fuente simple, una pila de 9v por ejemplo.

la verdad siempre trabajae con digitales, con señales mas fuertes.
y con referencia de masa, 
en este caso no me importaria cortar la alterna.
pero .ni idea con que rectificarla por ejemplo.
si estoy hablando de señales muy debiles.
ni un diodo puedo meterle.

encima , me pinta que una señal de 1mV o 0,1 mV  o menos .para mi eso es ruido ......

gracias

PD: puse en buscador amplificar señal o tension de CA en mV 
y nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2012)

jaja le pregunto al importador,justo lo conozco JA  ( jorge alemano),fijate que asta la batería tiene su marca


----------



## capitanp (Ago 2, 2012)

y... si para esos valores vas a necesitar un amplificador operacional, eras tan blandito con el soldador?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2012)

con el soldador no , hacer impresos si .
pero no es solo eso, este mes estuve en el taller haciendo cosas de electronica.
voy luego de almorzar y cuando me doy cuenta se me hizo de noche, o probando cosas o armando .....se te va el dia .

en otra epoca no estaba mal, uno pensaba "me entretuve" .

pero hoy dia tengo cosas pendientes obligaciones y esto de lso OP me demoraria una infinidad por que no me gusta "hacer " sino entender  y estaria probando cada bobada y me pondria a curiosear, y a pasar lso datos y con esto surgen nuevas csoas y ideas pendientes y ..........chau fernando .

hoy tuve que madrugar, para ir a trabajar lo que me da $$$$ .
mas que la electronica  la cual es un hooby y .......parte mia, se que no la podre dejar , pero se que me absorve , por lo que es y por como soy .


mira , hace poco saque , o llegue a una conclusion util , de algo super sencillo.
venia con la idea desde hace rato , pruebas , y cosas que van y cosas que no .
lo dejo de la do , pienso , retomo .
y al final  >> ok salio algo mas simple d elo que pensaba.
pero eso llevo tiempo , pruebas, meditar.
y era una pavada.

todo lleva tiempo , por eso me fastidia cuando dicen que es una pavada.
nada lo es.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2012)

Yo...lo que haría...sería...ver....como está construido el tester y por lo general la tensión se mide y se divide con resistencias en serie...

A mayor tensión, mas resistencia en serie...entonces supongo que para múltiplos de menor tensión alguna resistencia en paralelo?????


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2012)

El problema no son las resistencias, sino los diodos.
El instrumento del multímetro siempre mide tensión CC, así que siempre que se mide alterna hay rectificación, diodos involucrados y su correspondiente umbral de conducción que en tensiones bajas hace desastres.

*Opciones:* 

*1)* Te gastas una pequeña fortuna en un multímetro 
*2)* Te armas un rectificador de precisión con un par de diodos y un operacional y con esto rectificas en forma externa al multímetro.
*3) *Te olvidas de todo y te vas a tomar cerveza con los amigos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

ya averigüe, y no hay digital ,si analógico ,
en los digitales que tenia el que mas se acercaba era uno que media 2 volt (tester chino generico).pero lo tenia caro,por la calidad del tester no combenia


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 2, 2012)

Pues el mio solo mide 200V así que también pensé en el circuito amplificador pero determiné que seria costoso por todo el detalle para hacerlo funcionan sin tanto error, como también necesitaba medir corriente en alterna, la capacitancia y el hFE (el mio mide temperatura pero no hFE), al final me salio más barato comprar este, no se que tan preciso es, pero el que MUT-33 (que tenia) sin las puntas en 200mVdc da 0,1 mientras este DT-9205M si marca 0, practicamente costaron lo mismo


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2012)

yhaaa.tengo quie ir por la tarjeta esa para comprar  en ebay , calculo que ya debe estar en el banco .

yo tengo un teste con 200mV de fondo de escala , lo compre por chauchas en coto (encima)  en la epoca en la que no habia drama para importar.

pero es grandecito .
mi idea es usarlo en un frente, por eso no queria un aparatoso aparatejo.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> jaja le pregunto al importador,justo lo conozco JA ( jorge alemano),fijate que asta la batería tiene su marca


 
me parecen taaaan berretas las cosas de esa marca , puedo estar errado , pero ......


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 2, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El problema no son las resistencias, sino los diodos.
> El instrumento del multímetro siempre mide tensión CC, así que siempre que se mide alterna hay rectificación, diodos involucrados y su correspondiente umbral de conducción que en tensiones bajas hace desastres.
> 
> *Opciones:*
> ...


*4)* te gastas unos pesos (tipo $100) y te compras un AD536AJH y te construis un conversor RMS-DC de CA de presicion  y medis con el tester puesto en CC


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> yhaaa.tengo quie ir por la tarjeta esa para comprar  en ebay , calculo que ya debe estar en el banco .
> 
> yo tengo un teste con 200mV de fondo de escala , lo compre por chauchas en coto (encima)  en la epoca en la que no habia drama para importar.
> 
> ...



y no estas equivocado,son recontra berretas


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> *4)* te gastas unos pesos (tipo $100) y te compras un AD536AJH y te construis un conversor RMS-DC de CA de presicion  y medis con el tester puesto en CC



heee ?? pense primero .
luego vi el codigo y calculo un conversor AD , pero el conversor asi nomas detecta milivoltios (poquitos ) , igual un AD debe ponerse a charlar con un micro  y ahi la complicamos mas.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2012)

Yo uso este para medir AC:







Pero para medir en 30mV o menos... TE MORIS!!!! movés los cables y cambia la lectura...acercás la mano y cambia la lectura... en fin... hay que usar mejores cables , pero este tiene una escala de 3 mV FS  y está hecho con *este esquema*:





Y yo asumo que se puede usar el tester digital para medir corriente y leer numeritos... el gran problema es la escala


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2012)

y marca hung chang ........lo conozco , a la marca .

si, algo que note es que si medis tensiones TAN pequeñas mas que puntas de prueba tenes que tener SOLDADAS las puntas, y en general lo que uno mide es de baja impedancia.

por ejemplo si tengo el tester mio en escala de 200mV y estoy midiendo , si suelto las puntas (las dejo al aire) se me va a fondo de escala el tester


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> heee ?? pense primero .
> luego vi el codigo y calculo un conversor AD , pero el conversor asi nomas detecta milivoltios (poquitos ) , igual un AD debe ponerse a charlar con un micro  y ahi la complicamos mas.....


nones. es un integradito magico, entre el integradito ($50-60) 3 resistencias, 4 capacitores y fuente simple, te da una tension de *continua* cuyo valor, es el mismo que el valor RMS de la tension de entrada, si queres que te de la RMS AC+CC lo usas con acoplamiento directo, si queres solo lo de alterna, capacitorcito de por medio lo acoplas en AC.

el tema es que 20mV es muy poco, (el error de salida que tiene es ±5mV) y adicionalmente, un error de ±1% dentro de un ancho de banda de 0 a 5KHz.

(con señales > 1V el ancho de banda para 1% de error es de 120KHz!)
inclusive tiene una salida para medir en dB (60dB de rango) realmente un  chiche, pones eso, y un milivoltimetro de panel del tipo digital, y  leeesto... con $150 tenes un milivoltimetro RMS de buena calidad.

pregunto, de que frecuencia es lo que tenes que medir? es solo AC o hay CC montada a la AC? que impedancia de salida tiene lo que te dá 20mV?.. podrás meter un pequeño preamp para digamos, amplificar x 10 por ejemplo, esa señal?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2012)

es una alambre , una bobina o una resistencia de bajo valor, asi que la impedacia es bajisima y es de 50 hz .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> es una alambre , una bobina o una resistencia de bajo valor, asi que la impedacia es bajisima y es de 50 hz .


entonces no habria ningun problema en usar un OP77 y preamplificar, mediante un circuito diferencial, y mandarlo a un RMS-DC y de ahi a un voltimetro


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2012)

si pero yo no se nada de ops y eso.
se de digitales, electricidad, gruñir y babearme por las chicas de lso juegos olimpicos ... ..........


mira este tema en la respuesta 30 que es mia :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/resistencia-cero-ohmios-8972/index2.html

para mi poder disponer de instrumentos de escalas muy chicas me abre puertas a posibilidades sencillas .
soy de "simplificar las cosas " .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> si pero yo no se nada de ops y eso.
> se de digitales, electricidad, gruñir y babearme por las chicas de lso juegos olimpicos ... ..........
> 
> 
> ...


no te vuelvas loco, entre el integradito, y un preamp, lo armas en una plaquita experimental. si sabes soldar (calculo que si) lo armas en un par de horas, lo que si, cuando lo armes, tené la precaucion de no mirar los juegos olimpicos, ya que la baba suele dañar los circuitos electronicos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si sabes soldar (calculo que si) :



que no haya trabajado con OP no quiere decir que me pases a categoria "trapo de piso ".


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> que no haya trabajado con OP no quiere decir que me pases a categoria "trapo de piso ".


todo lo contrario, no te pregunté si sabias soldar, era algo que descontaba, lo que queria decirte es que no tenes que armar un motherboard para hacerlo, con una horita soldando todo en una placa experimental de 10 x 5 lo hacias... casi ni requiere calibración, (si lo queres así nomas, no pones preset, si queres que quede pipí cucú, hay que poner un preset adicional, entre dos pines del opamp y ajustar 0mV con las entradas del preamplificador en corto).


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

hee..pero ..... antes de soldar necesito tener el circuito .
entendible mas o menos en mi cabezota.......


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hee..pero ..... antes de soldar necesito tener el circuito .
> entendible mas o menos en mi cabezota.......


eso es facil, te lo paso yo!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> eso es facil, te lo paso yo!




hiupy !!!!!!!!!!!!







no te olvides que para fuente simple debe ser portatil, usaria bateria 9v
NO necesito presicion para nada .
solo que , *por dar un ejemplo*:

entran .............sale al instrumento 
0,1 mV >>>> <<<< 80 mv
0,2 mV  >>>> <<<< 120mV 
1mV  >>>> <<<<<< 210 mV 

en fin, *NO necsito presicion, ni linealidad ni nada*.
solo que amplifique para que pueda si leerlo


----------



## miguelus (Ago 3, 2012)

Buenas noches.

Y utilizo este (Archivo abjunto)... es un Trio un tanto "Antigüete" pero funciona de maravilla.

La escala mínima es de 10µV *(10 micro_ Voltios)* y su rango en frecuencia va desde 5Hz a 1,5Mhz.

Lo más destacado, los diversos filtros que se pueden poner para los distintos circuitos a medir.

Sal U2


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2012)

miguelus, ese noisemeter es de banco no? *cuidalo mucho*!, es un verdadero caño!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> *4)* te gastas unos pesos (tipo $100) y te compras un *AD536AJH* y te construis un conversor RMS-DC de CA de presicion  y medis con el tester puesto en CC



Ese integrado es "Inmoral", cuando yo estudiaba no existía nada similar 
En su momento desarrollé un conversor True RMS con componentes discretos y como si fuera poco, *! ! Funcionaba muy bien ¡ ¡*.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> B
> La escala minima es de 10µV *(10 micro_ Voltios)*



esaa escala me va 
pero veo que ni puntas de prueba , es un coaxil.!!!


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 3, 2012)

¿Porqué no probás con un simple LM 358? La amplificación la probás vos. Se me ocurre que al trabajarlo en fuente simple, si le pones de entrada alterna, por ejemplo en la pata negativa, te invertirá y te dará positivo, pero solo amplificará la componente negativa, es decir te rectifica y amplifica sin diodos ni nada raro.
Esto se me ocurrió para un aparato que estaba haciendo pero no lo probé. Y el aparato no lo hice. Como ya hemos tenido algunos encuentros sé que podés estudiarlo vos. Es sencillo y fácil y yo diría que casi estúpido para electrónicos como nosotros.
 Lástima que la escala de 200 mV no te alcance. En cualquier tester chino la encontrás. Yo la uso muy a menudo, pero eso sí con baja impedancia. Te deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 3, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo uso este para medir AC:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/3/3/2/9/8f52997f472f7430320dcb4659e5f537_2168.jpg
> 
> ...


 
El problema no reside en los cables sino en que, el instrumento mide corriente alterna y esta se propaga por el espacio en forma de ondas. Cuando acercas la mano o levantas un cable en vertical, estás haciendo de antena y te recuerdo que estamos rodeados de señales.

La sensibilidad de una radio de comunicaciones se suponía que debería tener no menos de 50 µV. Los receptores para emisoras locales unos 10 mV. Así que, con escala de 3 mV el instrumento se debe volver medio loco aún sin tocarlo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> ¿Porqué no probás con un simple LM 358? La amplificación la probás vos. Se me ocurre que al trabajarlo en fuente simple, si le pones de entrada alterna, por ejemplo en la pata negativa, te invertirá y te dará positivo, pero solo amplificará la componente negativa, es decir te rectifica y amplifica sin diodos ni nada raro.
> Esto se me ocurrió para un aparato que estaba haciendo pero no lo probé. Y el aparato no lo hice. Como ya hemos tenido algunos encuentros sé que podés estudiarlo vos. Es sencillo y fácil y yo diría que casi estúpido para electrónicos como nosotros.
> Lástima que la escala de 200 mV no te alcance. En cualquier tester chino la encontrás. Yo la uso muy a menudo, pero eso sí con baja impedancia. Te deseo mucha suerte.


el tema es que con un LM358 tenes mucho offset intrinseco (te va a mentir de lo lindo amplificando 20mV) y por el tema de la rectificacion usando la saturacion del OP, hay que recordar, que los OP tienen una tension de excursion maxima, donde por lo general no podes hacer excursionar las entradas mas allá de 500mV antes de tocar Vcc o Vee


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> ¿Porqué no probás con un simple LM 358? La amplificación la probás vos. Se me ocurre que al trabajarlo en fuente simple, si le pones de entrada alterna, por ejemplo en la pata negativa, te invertirá y te dará positivo, pero solo amplificará la componente negativa, es decir te rectifica y amplifica sin diodos ni nada raro.
> Esto se me ocurrió para un aparato que estaba haciendo pero no lo probé. Y el aparato no lo hice. Como ya hemos tenido algunos encuentros sé que podés estudiarlo vos. Es sencillo y fácil y yo diría que casi estúpido para electrónicos como nosotros.
> Lástima que la escala de 200 mV no te alcance. En cualquier tester chino la encontrás. Yo la uso muy a menudo, pero eso sí con baja impedancia. Te deseo mucha suerte.



y ya me estaba animando a dedicar algo de tiempo a meterme en eso 
hasta que :




hazard_1998 dijo:


> el tema es que con un LM358 tenes mucho offset intrinseco (te va a mentir de lo lindo amplificando 20mV) y por el tema de la rectificacion usando la saturacion del OP, hay que recordar, que los OP tienen una tension de excursion maxima, donde por lo general no podes hacer excursionar las entradas mas allá de 500mV antes de tocar Vcc o Vee




que es como digo siempre :
NADA  es una pavada en electronica.
yo veo a algunos novatos en cosas que YA SE  , pero se que son pavada para mi por que pase tiempo y tiempo dedicado y tropezando .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> y ya me estaba animando a dedicar algo de tiempo a meterme en eso....
> 
> NADA  es una pavada en electronica.
> yo veo a algunos novatos en cosas que YA SE  , pero se que son pavada para mi por que pase tiempo y tiempo dedicado y tropezando .


el tema fernando, es que con cada tropiezo uno aprende, uno crece a fuerza de golpes..

pero está bueno, porque te hace usar el bocho, para pensar, para entender...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

pero cuando estas con trabajo + cosas pendientes y varias de electronica + que la vida no te sobra + que has dedicado y con ahinco años a cosas (entre ellas los micros) y que luego no los has usado ....

como que uno ya no es un joven de 20 o de 30 que tiene ganas de sobra sobre sobra.

ya aprendi  a no quererr agarrar todo , ya tendre tiempo.
lo dejo para cuando ande mas tranquilo.
ya..........un dia despertare y no habra nadie en el mundo , en todo el planeta.
y buscare y estare solo
pero habra electricidad.
y vere que no envejezco asi que me dedicare a los OP.

o pude que conozca a una hermosa joven, mas joven que yo  y que esta estudiando ingenieria electronica ....y le dire que de paso que estamos juntos aprovechare sus clasas de analogica y me metere a aprender con ella.

o me mudare a alguna playa en el caribe, con 4 o 5 isleñas hermosas , voluptuosas y desinhibidas, y me dedicare a nadar, bucear, tomar sol y contarles los lunares que ellas tienen escondidos, y recien cuando me aburra vere de aprovechar y encargare algunos OP y me pondre a practicar y a agarrarles la mano .


en fin...................SE  que habra ocasiones..........no lo apuro.
hay que dejar algo para mas adelante


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> pero cuando estas con trabajo + cosas pendientes y varias de electronica + que la vida no te sobra + que has dedicado y con ahinco años a cosas (entre ellas los micros) y que luego no los has usado ....
> 
> como que uno ya no es un joven de 20 o de 30 que tiene ganas de sobra sobre sobra.
> 
> ...




definitivamente, te recomiendo la opcion 3 de fogonazo:
*3) *Te olvidas de todo y te vas a tomar cerveza con los amigos 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese integrado es "Inmoral", cuando yo estudiaba no existía nada similar
> En su momento desarrollé un conversor True RMS con componentes discretos y como si fuera poco, *! ! Funcionaba muy bien ¡ ¡*.


pregunto, lo hiciste midiendo temperatura sobre una resistencia de presicion? algo así habia visto hace tiempo, otra que habia visto era con un optoacoplador hecho con un ldr y un bulbo incandescente....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ..........pregunto, lo hiciste midiendo temperatura sobre una resistencia de presicion? algo así habia visto hace tiempo, otra que habia visto era con un optoacoplador hecho con un ldr y un bulbo incandescente....



Mi primer intento fue con ese método, parecía ser, por lo simple de la idea, lo mas sencillo, pero el resultado no era nada satisfactorio, la conversión era bastante lenta y necesitaba o componentes de extrema exactitud o reajustes frecuentes.
Como segunda opción armé un sistema con operacionales que simulaba la función matemática de conversión


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 4, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mi primer intento fue con ese método, parecía ser, por lo simple de la idea, lo mas sencillo, pero el resultado no era nada satisfactorio, la conversión era bastante lenta y necesitaba o componentes de extrema exactitud o reajustes frecuentes.
> Como segunda opción armé un sistema con operacionales que simulaba la función matemática de conversión


tambien leí sobre esa solucion, national la utilizó para fabricar un conversor rms-dc en el año '73


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2012)

Ese NO lo conocía, me hubiera servido en su momento. Mi desarrollo era muy similar, difería (Algo) en los amplificadores logarítmicos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 6, 2012)

Te hago una consulta fernando, que rango de tensiones vas a querer medir? Entre que y que por ejemplo? Para poder acomodarte la escala, otra cosa, la tension que queres medir, es senoidal? Si no es así sabes que factor de cresta tiene? (es para dejar la ganancia del preamp de manera tal que no sature, sino miente la medicion, otra pregunta mas, lo alimentas todo con una bateria de 9V no?.... Hoy ya probé el pre, entrada diferencial, ganancia 100:1 ancho de banda 1KHz y con fuente simple... Mañana paso en limpio el esquema y lo subo.... Pregunto, solo queres medir la componente de CA no? No hay CC?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

hola, mira, lo usaria para 2 cosas:
medir corriente CA de un shunt muy pequeño, casi inexistente o sea un cable.

y de la salida de un trafo de corriente que no entrega casi nada , por que no es comun .

la escala de el tester comun que tengo de 200mV me queda chica.

asi que las señales seran de 50 hz un poco deformadas, no se que es "factor de cresta" .

luego y aca lo importante para mi , no me es tan importante presicion, te explico : 
yo puedo medir de otro modo la corriente , que me genera la que al final medire.
asi que ...........supongamos que:

caen 2 mV  >>>> se amplifican feo y obtengo 300mV
caen 0,4 mV  >>>> se amplifica en 40 mV  (como ves no es proporcional ) 
no me importa, lo que si me importa es que excite al tester .
que "me mueva al tester " 
con eso me conformo .
por que 0,2mV el tester no lo lee.
y 2 mV el tester lo ve como ruido, apenas es principio de escala .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 6, 2012)

estimado fernandob, te comento, la linearidad va a ser mucho mejor que eso, lo del factor de cresta te lo preguntaba por lo siguiente, suponete que la forma de onda es senoidal, de 1mVrms, la tension de cresta será de 1,4142mVp, (Vrms = Vp/√2) osea, que el factor de cresta de una forma de onda senoidal será 1.4142, cuando la forma de onda deja de ser senoidal, puede tener un factor de cresta mayor o menor a 1.4142, si es menor (se asemeja mas a una cuadrada) no hay mayor problema, puesto que hay suficiente margen de amplitud en la entrada y salida del amplificador operacional, pero si el factor de cresta es mayor, depende de cuaanto sea, por mas que tengas una tension eficaz baja, puede recortarte dicho amplificador puesto que llega su maxima tension de excursion (por ejemplo, la forma de onda de corriente que toma una carga de tipo informatica, donde la corriente es un pico muy alto y muy estrecho para cada semiciclo), entonces, ¿vos queres medir entre 100µV y 2mV?, tendré que agregar una etapa mas al preamplificador, asi logramos mayor ganancia,  si 2mV es la maxima tension que queres medir, ya podemos definir el limite maximo de tension de salida del pre, antes que este llegue a saturar.
en cuanto al trafo de corriente, te recuerdo que la tension que entrega a su salida depende de la impedancia de carga que esté conectado a este, ya que lo que transforma es corriente y no tension, la tension de salida depende de Vo = (Ii/r) x RL.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> , puede recortarte dicho amplificador puesto que llega su maxima tension de excursion
> 
> tendré que agregar una etapa mas al preamplificador, asi logramos mayor ganancia,
> 
> .



eso , 2 etapas y me decis cual es la R. que da la amplificacion de las etapas asi les pongo presets y puedo variarlas .

eso si , de el circuito que me mandes me voy a poner a estudiarlo un poquitin asi que seguro que te hare algunas preguntas teoricas, espero ser poco molesto ......algo asi como :





espero no te sea inconveniente  .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> eso , 2 etapas y me decis cual es la R. que da la amplificacion de las etapas asi les pongo presets y puedo variarlas .
> 
> eso si , de el circuito que me mandes me voy a poner a estudiarlo un poquitin asi que seguro que te hare algunas preguntas teoricas, espero ser poco molesto ......algo asi como :
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Z2HzQ8TBU.../94R8Arvaxi4/s1600/the+cable+guy+pelicula.jpg
> ...


esteem.. no, tan poco molesto no!

estem, preset no vas a poder poner, porque los amplificadores son diferenciales, y vas a tener que usar Rs al 1%.. y van siempre de a pares, asi que los preset, a menos que uses preset dobles (tipo Stereo, pero multivueltas) olvidate.. lo que si podes usar dipswitches para setear las ganancias...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

hups........voy a tener que leer de eso.
yo habia leido de AOPs inversores y no inversores, de la R. de realim.
y bueno, espero el esquema y me das un tiempito para hacerlo y apender un poco y luego te consulto.

gracias che...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hups........voy a tener que leer de eso.
> yo habia leido de AOPs inversores y no inversores, de la R. de realim.
> y bueno, espero el esquema y me das un tiempito para hacerlo y apender un poco y luego te consulto.
> 
> gracias che...


no me des las gracias, que todavia no te di el circuito 

cuando tenes que amplificar señales tan bajas, es ideal usar amplificadores diferenciales, ya que tienen mayor rechazo a ruido de modo comun... sinó amplifica todo el ruido ambiente.


----------



## dmc (Ago 6, 2012)

Disculpen que me meta, pero no has hojeado el datasheet del ICL7106 ó 7107 0 7136 (son casi lo mismo pero el 36 creo que trae funcion Hold) en la data del 7107 pag 14 trae un circuito para 100 mvAC a fondo de escala, espero que te sea útil. Por las dudas te dejo la data. Si te sirve, te puedo pasar (lo tendría que buscar, por eso no te lo subí) el arte del PCB.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 6, 2012)

dmc dijo:


> Disculpen que me meta, pero no has hojeado el datasheet del ICL7106 ó 7107 0 7136 (son casi lo mismo pero el 36 creo que trae funcion Hold) en la data del 7107 pag 14 trae un circuito para 100 mvAC a fondo de escala, espero que te sea útil. Por las dudas te dejo la data. Si te sirve, te puedo pasar (lo tendría que buscar, por eso no te lo subí) el arte del PCB.


si, pero él quiere medir entre 100µV y 2mV, un poco *bastante* menos


----------



## dmc (Ago 6, 2012)

Lei los 1º mensajes y la mitad de la 2ª pagina y parece que me perdí, había pensado que eran unos 20 mV y sin mucha precisión, en fin, Todo bien.


----------



## powerful (Ago 6, 2012)

Fernandob, si mides voltajes del orden de algunos mV que caen en un shunt ,...el voltaje medido(voltaje diferencial) es del orden de los mV pero el voltaje de modo comun puede ser de decenas de voltios, te convendría implementar un amplificador de instrumentación , el cual te asegura un alto CMRR(razon de rechazo de modo comun).


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 6, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Fernandob, si mides voltajes del orden de algunos mV que caen en un shunt ,...el voltaje medido(voltaje diferencial) es del orden de los mV pero el voltaje de modo comun puede ser de decenas de voltios, te convendría implementar un amplificador de instrumentación , el cual te asegura un alto CMRR(razon de rechazo de modo comun).


es exactamente lo que vamos a hacer...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> es exactamente lo que vamos a hacer...



je......vamos...........

vas.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> je......vamos...........
> 
> vas.


yo lo dibujo, vos lo soldas...

*vamos*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 7, 2012)

ahora sí, vayan chusmeando, en la semana lo termino de armar y comento que tal anda, sería para medir, entre 100uV y 10mV de AC de hasta 4KHz con un multimetro barato barato, y tener el verdadero valor eficaz (TRMS)


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2012)

hola master.
mañana llamo a algunso proveedores a ver si se consiguen esos integrados.
uno por lo visto es OP77E  y el otro AD536AJH.
con esto de las importaciones cerradas, decime, si son muy especificos o hay opciones .
uno vi que es un OP de bajo ofsett y el otro un AD .

te voy haciendo unas preguntas, ademas de los cis que ya te pregunte si hay reemplazos posibles o si son muy especificos.
te copie una parte de tu circuito, veo que esta muy bien separado en bloques (que no comprendo , pero bueno , es mi culpa) .
marque la alimentacion , (+) y  (-)  y te marque en verde un punto A que es donde sale la señal resultante de los OP y va a meterse en el AD.
¿ que tengo ahi ?? 
que es esa señal resultante de los OPS ?? antes de entrar al AD ??


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hola master.
> mañana llamo a algunso proveedores a ver si se consiguen esos integrados.
> uno por lo visto es OP77E  y el otro AD536AJH.
> con esto de las importaciones cerradas, decime, si son muy especificos o hay opciones .
> ...


estimado fernandob, te comento que los operacionales, no son para nada dificiles de conseguir en capital federal, en cuanto al conversor RMS-DC es un tema, ya que no hay reemplazo a ese especificamente, sí hay otros conversores, mas simples o complejos, pero sí son mas dificiles de conseguir que este, como dato te comento, en microelectronia s.h. compraba los AD536AJH (encapsulado metalico de 10 patas) a algo de $60.- hasta comienzos de este año. será cuestion de llamar.. a mi me queda uno en ese encapsulado que me sobró de un desarrollo, y otro en encapsulado ceramico que no pude volver a conseguir.

si te queda bien microelectronica s.h. podes comprar todo ahí

por el lado de que es lo que tenes en el punto verde que marcaste, ahí tenes la señal amplificada de AC de la señal que ingresas a la entrada.

el circuito se podria explicar así: (bien simplificado) el primer operacional, esta configurado para amplificar la diferencia de tension que aparece entre (IN+) e (IN-), no importando cual es la tension que aparece entre estas y -Vcc).
Como la alimentacion de estos IC debería ser con fuente partida, se construyó un divisor de tension para generar un 0V virtual, que opera como referencia, (R7-R9-C3-C6), y a su vez se refirieron las entradas del amplificador diferencial a ese 0V virtual mediante las R4 y R10, la ganancia de esta etapa depende de la relacion de valores entre las R1-R12/R2-R13, (100 veces o 20dB).

como veran tanto el retorno de R13, R8 y R14 asi como tambien la resistencia de carga de CC R16, estan derivadas a este divisor de tension generador del 0V virtual.

la segunda etapa opera tambien como amplificador diferencial, volviendo a ganar 10 veces (10KΩ/1K) con lo cual, si se toma la señal desde la primer etapa con la llave S2, tendremos una amplificacion de 100 Veces, si se toma la señal desde la segunda etapa, tendremos 1000 Veces, ya que tendremos una ganancia de 10 sobre la ganancia de 100 anterior.

el circuito del conversor es basicamente lo que indica su manual, para utilizarlo con fuente simple y conversion de CA, si se quisiera computar la CA+CC debería ser alimentado con fuente partida indefectiblemente.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2012)

entonces en el punto A tengo la entrada amplificada mil veces.
buenisimo .
pero eso es medido respecto de (-)  ??? 
o sea si pongo el tester entre A y (-)  ??


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> entonces en el punto A tengo la entrada amplificada mil veces.
> buenisimo .
> pero eso es medido respecto de (-)  ???
> o sea si pongo el tester entre A y (-)  ??


recordá que ahí tenes un desacople de CC, es decir, los capacitores puestos en serie con el paso de la señal, te sacan la componente de CC con respecto a -V, si vos queres meter desde ahí al multimetro tendrias que colocar entre ese punto verde y -V un resistor de unos 10K, en el caso que se use el conversor, no hace falta colocar esa R ya que ya la tiene internamente el chip


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> recordá que ahí tenes un desacople de CC, es decir, los capacitores puestos en serie con el paso de la señal, te sacan la componente de CC con respecto a -V, si vos queres meter desde ahí al multimetro tendrias que colocar entre ese punto verde y -V un resistor de unos 10K, en el caso que se use el conversor, no hace falta colocar esa R ya que ya la tiene internamente el chip



vi la casa esa que mencionaste, esta en la zona de el congreso , que tengo ahi nomas tambien electrocompo .

nunca pedi R 1% . (buenisimo que son solo un par de valores  repetidos  )
voy a ver en la semana de ir de compras .
y luego armo el impreso .

y lo veo, yo no tengo ORC asi que ire probando con el tester .
me da la impresion de que con esa etapa me sirve, pero si consigo el AD lo compro .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> vi la casa esa que mencionaste, esta en la zona de el congreso , que tengo ahi nomas tambien electrocompo .
> 
> nunca pedi R 1% . (buenisimo que son solo un par de valores  repetidos  )
> voy a ver en la semana de ir de compras .
> ...


 igual, me gustaria primero probarlo todo antes de confirmar todo, por si hay que cambiar algun valor etc...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2012)

tranqui, hasta la semana proxima no creo que tenga las cosas, igual, calculo que vos probas las cosas con el simulador.

yo no uso , es otro tema pendiente para cuando consiga a una universitaria boluptuosa que me quiera enseñar a cambio de que viajemso juntos a la playa .
a ver si aprendo todo ya y luego no tengo excusas.

me via dormir, que descansen y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> tranqui, hasta la semana proxima no creo que tenga las cosas, igual, calculo que vos probas las cosas con el simulador.
> 
> yo no uso , es otro tema pendiente para cuando consiga a una universitaria boluptuosa que me quiera enseñar a cambio de que viajemso juntos a la playa .
> a ver si aprendo todo ya y luego no tengo excusas.
> ...


mi simulador funciona a base de estaño, alambritos, componentes y paciencia...


----------



## jkogg (Ago 8, 2012)

los amplificadores operacionales no son tan malos como parecen



son 5 paginas de un buen libro sobre amplificadores operacionales alli se explica el diseño de un voltimetro de alta impedancia, facil de entender y facil de armar. lo de la chica boluptusa sera para otra ocacion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2012)

jkogg dijo:


> los amplificadores operacionales no son tan malos como parecen
> 
> 
> 
> son 5 paginas de un buen libro sobre amplificadores operacionales alli se explica el diseño de un voltimetro de alta impedancia, facil de entender y facil de armar. lo de la chica boluptusa sera para otra ocacion.



¿ Leíste que se está hablando (Escribiendo) de un voltímetro de CA TRUE RMS ?

*Edit:*

Un poco mas atrás comentamos sobre otro método de conversión basado en la comparación del calor generado por una señal alterna de forma desconocida y una tensión de CC.

La señal alterna de forma desconocida se aplica sobre una resistencia a la cual "Calienta", la temperatura de esta resistencia es censada y se busca una tensión de CC que produzca el mismo nivel de temperatura sobre una resistencia "Gemela idéntica".
Cuando las 2 temperaturas son iguales, el valor de tensión de CC necesario para lograr igualar las temperaturas es el equivalente en CC del valor TRUE RMS de la señal de forma desconocida.
Esta es una aproximación al método.

​


----------



## jkogg (Ago 8, 2012)

si revisan el documento vienen las formulas para realizar mediciones en cc, voltaje de pico, de pico a pico y rms, ademas la intencion es proporcionar una base teorica para el manejo del circuito con amplificadores operacionales.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 8, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Leíste que se está hablando (Escribiendo) de un voltímetro de CA TRUE RMS ?
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> ...



de hecho es para realizar un *microvoltimetro* de CA *Trms*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

Hace muchos años había hecho un medidor true RMS con un amplificador que alimentaba una lamparita de filamento y lo medía con una LDR .

La calibración era sencilla , se alimentaba con contínua y ese valor se escribía en el cuadrante , tratando de no doblar la aguja .

Tenía muuuuuuuuuuuuuuchas limitaciones


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 8, 2012)

estimados, alguno chusmeo bien lo que postie? andará a la primera? fogo, opiniones? creo que son muyque pocas las veces que he hecho un preamp con 30dB de ganancia para amplificar desde 100uV....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> estimados, alguno chusmeo bien lo que postie? andará a la primera? fogo, opiniones? creo que son muyque pocas las veces que he hecho un preamp con 30dB de ganancia para amplificar desde 100uV....



Lo miré, lo volví a mirar y por tercera vez lo miré nuevamente, en total lo revisé como 8 veces, no le veo nada malo, solo que me parece demasiado sencillo como para funcionar correctamente.

¿ Desconfiado ? *SI*, "Totalmente" 

Pero bien decía Confucio _*"En la cancha se ven los pingos"*_, habrá que armar un prototipo y probar.

También me puse a investigar y encontré esto: *AD620* *NO* es económico, 9 U$ unos 60 $, pero se consigue.

A esta altura me di cuenta que con este IC ya se escapa de la idea original de FernandoB de hacer algo sencillo y sin mayor precisión. Pero, que le voy a hacer, mi pensamiento siempre fue muy disperso


----------



## tatajara (Ago 9, 2012)

ezavalla hiso un buen proyecto también para medir mili voltios pero me pareze que es para audio
Esta un post pero en este momento no me acuerdo cual
Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo miré, lo volví a mirar y por tercera vez lo miré nuevamente, en total lo revisé como 8 veces, no le veo nada malo, solo que me parece demasiado sencillo como para funcionar correctamente.
> 
> ¿ Desconfiado ? *SI*, "Totalmente"
> 
> ...


fogo, si, lo preguntaba por el hecho de que se ve demasiado simple como para que encima funcione bien... los OP77 los uso abitualmente para amplificar señales de shunt de 40mV con la salvedad de que en esos casos, necesito tener mayor ancho de banda con lo cual, uso dos amplificadores diferenciales en cascada (va dentro de un lazo de realimentacion en rectificadores trifasicos, Fo=300Hz) como este no es el caso (es para medir 50Hz) y no va en un lazo realimentado, no hay problema con el ancho de banda y se puede dar mayor ganancia a cada etapa , la primer etapa (la que gana 100 veces) la probé en casa, y con 20mVrms en la entrada, a la salida me dio 1.96Vrms, limpios de ruido espurio (la tension de entrada sobre una R de 10Ω puesta en paralelo con la entrada del circuito, y medido con fluke 187) el ruido visto en la entrada con osciloscopio era terrible (ruidos emanados de la fuente de PC tubos fluorescentes etc.) y a la salida *LIMPIO* completamente 



por otro lado, el AD620 es muy piola, se puede  variar la ganancia de la etapa con un solo preset (se puede trimear la ganancia de la etapa con mucha presicion), cosa que en un amplificador de instrumentacion o diferencial, es bastante complicado hacer, ya que hay que cambiar valores de a pares, y encima tienen que ser exactamente iguales entre si.
ademas logra mayor ancho de banda que el OP77, y ocupa muy poco..
igual, no creo que sea el caso de este proyecto, aunque, el que lo quiera emplear para hacer un milivoltimetro de CA de mayor ancho de banda, en el AD620 tendrá una excelente opcion para amplificar la señal a medir


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> fogo, si, lo preguntaba por el hecho de que se ve demasiado simple como para que encima funcione bien........



*! Bienvenido ¡* al club de gente desconfiada ¡ 

Me llama la atención de que no hallan aparecido ruidos raros con esa ganancia y una configuración así.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 9, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Bienvenido ¡* al club de gente desconfiada ¡
> 
> Me llama la atención de que no hallan aparecido ruidos raros con esa ganancia y una configuración así.



me temo que el ruido que "ve" el osciloscopio es de modo comun

y la etapa solo aplifica la diferencia, a su vez el OP77 tiene gran rechazo a señales de modo comun


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ... *los OP77 los uso abitualmente para* amplificar señales de shunt de 40mV con la salvedad de que en esos casos,...................



esto vale oro 



Fogonazo dijo:


> solo que me parece demasiado sencillo como para funcionar correctamente.
> 
> :



desconfiau  !!!!!
hay cosas re- sencillas que funciona rebien .





Fogonazo dijo:


> A esta altura me di cuenta *que con este IC ya se escapa de la idea original de FernandoB de hacer algo sencillo y sin mayor precisión.* Pero, que le voy a hacer, mi pensamiento siempre fue muy disperso



lo interesdante es que al hacerlo con OP y luego el otro bicho en etapas queda bien separado en bloques, y por lo que pregunte yo uno puede ver de "prescindir" de el bloque que transforma en la tension eficaz .
asi que , pinta lindo el tema , para ir probandolo por etapas .

asi da gusto.


----------



## powerful (Ago 9, 2012)

El proyecto pasó de milivoltios a microvoltios ,...son mediciones "1000 veces "más pequeñas el proyecto se desnaturaliza  "no puede ser económico" como fué la premisa.

Es complicado como medir la variación de unos grados centígrados con una termocupla, no es nada fácil.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2012)

fijate en mi primer post que digo que "lo que hay "  es escalas de 200mV
cuando digo escalas es que lo mas chico que puedo medir es 10 o mas mV .
por que si la escala es de 200 quiere decir que 200 es el maximo .

luego aspiro a escala de 20 mV , en la cual uno puede medir 20,0 mV 
o se aun decimal de mV o sea lo mas chico es 100 micro voltios.

esa es mi aspiracion .

y no se va demasiado, que luego el circuito a desarrollar pueda ser un poco mas o un poco menso , pero es lo que se trata.

menciono al final 1 mV o 0,1 mV .


----------



## jllvmicrostar (Ago 9, 2012)

No se si sera algo tarde o ya lo han sugerido ; usa el AD736 ,  es de  8 pines, salida lineal y muy buena precisión,  sensibilidad desde 100 uV hasta 200mv , solo requere 2 condesadores y unas cuatro resistencias para hacer un divisor de tension de alta impedancia directo a la red alterna, hasta 300VAc, , tienes los esquemas en su datasheet ; espero que esta recomendacion les sirva a todos los que quieren hacer conversores true RMS sin tener que hacer rectificadores de precisión y las demás chiches con opams discretos.


----------



## powerful (Ago 10, 2012)

Saliendo un poco del tema lo que no logro "digerir "y asimilar es el término "TRUE" RMS , como si existiera "FALSE" RMS,  lo escucho en los voltímetros, los amperímetros, en la potencia de los amplificadores y de los transformadores,inversores, UPS, etc.

Si algun forista me aclara el término lo agradecería, particularmente lo considero puro "marketing", no me extrañaría  escuchar proximamente el término : TRUE-TRUE RMS.

Así como existe una Real Academia de la Lengua Española, quizá podriamos tener algo como :" Uso Correcto de la Terminología Electrónica" en el Foro.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 10, 2012)

Lo que sucede es simple... muchos medidores de AC "asumen" que la señal AC a medir es una senoidal pura... asi que cuando les pones una señal diferente (triangular, diente de sierra, cuadrada, etc) tienen una pequeña desviacion contra el valor RMS real

Un medidor True RMS no tiene esas desviaciones... su circuiteria es mas compleja y por lo mismo es un poco mas caro...


----------



## chclau (Ago 10, 2012)

Algunos testers True RMS en el pasado funcionaban segun la definicion de RMS. O sea, la tension equivalente en CA a una tension en CC que disiparia la misma potencia. Lo que hacen es construir un puente, de manera de equilibrar la disipacion termica de la tension de CA incognita, con la disipacion de una señal de CC conocida.

Hoy me parece que el metodo mas popular es realizar calculos que aproximen la definicion integral de la tension RMS.

Como bien dijo chico, en una epoca las mediciones de RMS se hacian calibrando la escala segun las relaciones que existen entre pico y RMS en una senoidal pura, lo que genera un gran error si se miden ondas triangulares, cuadradas, etc.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 10, 2012)

siendo un poco mas preciso, en los multimetros comunes, se utiliza una conversion llamada average converter, lo que hace es integrar la tension que va a medir, obteniendo el valor promedio de CC, que en una señal senoidal equivale a 0,636 x la tension de cresta, y luego le aplican un factor de escala dado que el valor rms es 0,707 x el valor de pico entonces el factor de escala seria 0,707/0,636 = 1,11


----------



## powerful (Ago 10, 2012)

Los primeros voltímetros digitales que utilicé hace 20años que hallaban el valor eficaz , VRMS, no bajaban de los 600 US Dólares y los existía con sensor térmico integrado y el que te hallaba la raiz media cuadrática(RMS) por algoritmo matemático. 
Los voltimetros baratos de algunos dólares sabemos que estan calibrados para una señal senoidal pura y éstos no se hacen llamar RMS , simplemente dicen ACV , por eso insisto el voltímetro  es RMS o simplemente no lo es. 
El término True antes de RMS es una incrongruencia para un electrónico o un eléctrico con cierto conocimiento de su especialidad  , para el neófito que se dedica a las "ventas" de instrumentos el término " True " es un argumento importante de su marketing.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2012)

a veces uno busca "algo" que deberia estar ahi.
simplemente eso.
les dare un ejemplo:

yo quiero saber si tengo una tension molesta .
y una vez en la mesa de pruebas verifico que esa tension molesta es de 1mV a 10 mV.

pues bien, a mi me alcanza con un equipo simple de 3 leds:
led 1 prende con 2mV o mas
led 2 prende con 5 mV o mas
led 3 prende con 10 mV o mas.

quiero decir que a veces uno no requiere una presicion de 0,1 % o un valor pico o true rms o la mar en coche.

solo saber que "eso esta ahi" .
y a veces uno ajusta "por comparacion" .

es mas , hay veces que uno busca un aparato pequeño o comodo por lo dificil de el trabajo (hay aparatos que pitan con un buzzer cuando detectan lo que uno quiere detectar) 
y un buzzer solo dice ; "HEY  !!!  aca hay algo , CUIDADO !!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 10, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> a veces uno busca "algo" que deberia estar ahi.
> simplemente eso.
> les dare un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



También podrías medir eso con un osciloscopio. Te mostrará DC, AC o combinación componente, frecuencia y tipo de ruido.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 10, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> También podrías medir eso con un osciloscopio. Te mostrará DC, AC o combinación componente, frecuencia y tipo de ruido.


el tema es que necesita que sea portatil segun entendi, por eso el tema de poder alimentarlo con 9V


----------



## powerful (Ago 10, 2012)

Un uVolt portátil, significa que fernandob medirá en campo y quizá en un ambiente industrial, vá a medir ruido más que señal.

Los uVolt son para un ambiente de laboratorio, "cero" ruido.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 10, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> ......
> Los voltimetros baratos de algunos dólares sabemos que estan calibrados para una señal senoidal pura y éstos no se hacen llamar RMS , simplemente dicen ACV , por eso insisto el voltímetro  es RMS o simplemente no lo es.
> El término True antes de RMS es una incrongruencia para un electrónico o un eléctrico con cierto conocimiento de su especialidad  , para el neófito que se dedica a las "ventas" de instrumentos el término " True " es un argumento importante de su marketing.



Los testers comunes siempre midieron y medirán el valor medio "corregido" por la sencilla razón que es mucho más simple y económico, por lo tanto aquellos fabricantes que hagan uno que mida valor RMS tienen que diferenciarlo claramente de los otros, porque no es un detalle menor. No es como con los instrumentos de bobina móvil y hierro móvil que como fueron 'habituales' desde siempre bastaba indicar con el simbolito en el cuadrante.

El nombre, si en lugar de True-RMS fuera otro dá igual. Lo importante es que figure como característica destacada en el frente porque son instrumentos externamente similares y *no* miden lo mismo.  
Es decir, si el tester no tiene escrito True-RMS es porque que no mide RMS. Y es responsabilidad del usuario saber interpretar la medición.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> el tema es que necesita que sea portatil segun entendi, por eso el tema de poder alimentarlo con 9V



satamente ..................





powerful dijo:


> Un uVolt portátil, significa que fernandob medirá en campo y quizá en un ambiente instalaciones electricas, , .



satamente 



powerful dijo:


> , vá a medir ruido más que señal.
> Los uVolt son para un ambiente de laboratorio, "cero" ruido.



a menos que mi instrumento tenga "un captor" o sensor  bastante estable .
si por ejemplo mido  sobre un trozo de cable que tiene una resistencia de mili ohms la caida sera de mV  o micro V.

o si mido en (de nuevo ) un pedazo de cable que en verdad es una espira  y es bastante estable , tanto que le cuesta "captar" .

en fin, resumidamente l aidea es convertir una pinza amperometrica berreta , que encima no anda en una pinza para medir fugas.  , SE que orden de corriente busco medir, o mas que medir "detectar" , no me importa si es 10 y leo 12 .

pero las posibilidades son muchas , cuanta menos tension menor es la potencia aunque la corriente sea grossa  !!!! y como hablamos en general de resistencias muy chicas calculo que la posibilidad de hacer de "captor de ruido " se reduce , o no ????


----------



## powerful (Ago 12, 2012)

Eduardo el término true-RMS no existe en electricidad , significaría que existiría instrumentos que indiquen false-RMS y estos no los he visto por ningun lado ,    es una creación del mercadeo. Si adquieres un instrumento RMS sabes que es mucho más caro y lo mínimo que haces por lo que vas a  pagar es "leer" el manual antes de pagarlo. 
Un par de decadas atras no existía el término true-RMS , simplemente se decia correctamente RMS y en el manual te indicaba como lo calculaba el meter.  Todos saben lo que quiero decir pero sucede que se han acostumbrdo a repetir true-RMS sabiendo que es una falacia , hay algunos que nos resistimos a participar en el gran " mercado" de la electrónica y le llamamos a las cosas por su nombre y más aún si hemos trabajado en docencia superior.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 12, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Eduardo el término true-RMS no existe en electricidad , significaría que existiría instrumentos que indiquen false-RMS y estos no los he visto por ningun lado ,    es una creación del mercadeo. Si adquieres un instrumento RMS sabes que es mucho más caro y lo mínimo que haces por lo que vas a  pagar es "leer" el manual antes de pagarlo.
> Un par de decadas atras no existía el término true-RMS , simplemente se decia correctamente RMS y en el manual te indicaba como lo calculaba el meter.  Todos saben lo que quiero decir pero sucede que se han acostumbrdo a repetir true-RMS sabiendo que es una falacia , hay algunos que nos resistimos a participar en el gran " mercado" de la electrónica y le llamamos a las cosas por su nombre y más aún si hemos trabajado en docencia superior.









si no me equivoco, ese fluke es de entre fines de los '70s y comienzo de los '80s (en el '87 salieron los clasicos fluke 87 con una estetica completamente renovada, con selectora rotativa, y dejando atras la botonera lateral que usaban en los 8020, 8060A y 8062A


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 12, 2012)

Pero mas bien que no existe, True-RMS no es un término relativo a la señal *sino al instrumento* (más precisamente, a los testers digitales)

El valor RMS de una señal es uno solo, pero testers digitales tenés dos tipos: Los que miden 1.11*Valor_absoluto_promedio y los que miden Raiz(Promedio((V-Vpromedio)^2)).
Creo que coincidirás conmigo en que es mas sencillo llamar a los primeros "Tester" y a los segundos "Tester True-RMS" 


Nota: Observar que en los TrueRMS , la lectura *tampoco* es el verdadero valor RMS


----------



## powerful (Ago 12, 2012)

No queria utilizar marcas , se que Fluke puede ser colocada dentro de las marcas "TOP" en instrumentos, eso no le quita que tenga un super marketing como la Coca-Cola y le tenga que poner true-RMS a sus equipos para distinguirlos.
Lo que no se me puede ocurrir es que un "DOCENTE" le pida a sus alumnos en un examen calcular el "true-RMS" de la siguiente onda de voltaje. En el "MARKETING" se coloca lo que venda y Fluke lo hace muy bién . También hay UPS-true-ON LINE, existen las false-ON LINE, no las conozco. Son ON line o nó.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 13, 2012)

Pero acabáramos... querias medir la corriente de fuga de una instalacion electrica

Experimento 1

Dar 10 vueltas hacia un lado del cable neutro sobre una parte de la pinza amperometrica, dar 10 Vueltas  inversas del cable vivo sobre la otra parte de la pinza amperometrica.

Resultado: medición de la corriente de fuga x10


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> fernandob, si colocabas desde un inicio "divagando sobre la consrucción de un microvoltímetro RMS" ubiese entendidolo que pretendias , al poner true-RMS me creaste un conflicto ya que mi inglés es pésimo .



*LOLA .. MENTO * yo no puse ese titulo, yo puse algo asi como poder amplificar una señal muy baja o poder medir una tension muy baja.

ese titulo me lo cambio algun moderador de esos fantasmones que a veces estan aburridos y hacen cosas raras.
no me queje por que son muy sensibles y despues quien los aguanta.
pero NO es mi titulo.

yo soy mas clasico, es mas, fijate mis pobres ambiciones , pedia que ni tenga exactitud, a mi con "mas o menos" me alcanza..........mira si voy a pedir yo true rms.........o siquiera solo RMS.... ....





capitanp dijo:


> Pero acabáramos... querias medir la corriente de fuga de una instalacion electrica
> 
> Experimento 1
> 
> ...



*monstruo prehistorico !!!!* se ve que lo tuyo es la electronica !!
te quiero ver en un techo , corriendo un poco el cono de un ventilador de techo para llegar a lso cables sin bajarlo  y asi poder medir con la pinza amperometrica.
y te pones a tironear de el cable como si quisieras sacarlo de el caño, a ver si le podes dar "10 vueltltas" a el gancho de la  pinza  ...........

monstruo de precambrico !!!!!!!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 14, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Un uVolt portátil, significa que fernandob medirá en campo y quizá en un ambiente industrial, vá a medir ruido más que señal.
> 
> Los uVolt son para un ambiente de laboratorio,* "cero" ruido*.


 
Cero Ruido... ¿Existe eso Powerful?

¿O estamos hablando de lo mismo que tú preguntaste?: True RMS.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *monstruo prehistorico !!!!* se ve que lo tuyo es la electronica !!
> te quiero ver en un techo , corriendo un poco el cono de un ventilador de techo para llegar a lso cables sin bajarlo  y asi poder medir con la pinza amperometrica.
> y te pones a tironear de el cable como si quisieras sacarlo de el caño, a ver si le podes dar "10 vueltltas" a el gancho de la  pinza  ...........
> 
> monstruo de precambrico !!!!!!!



lo podria tener armado con 4 pinzitas cocodrilo 

Fernanzilla.....


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2012)

no amigo........la idea en este tipo de trabajo es NO abrir el circuito, sino .... tengo diversas opciones.
no neesito la pinza.
imaginate:
la pinza te permite "atrapar " el par y medir y chau ....seguis.

si tenes que estar sacando el empalme, que en general involucra a variso cables, luego agregar tu aditamento , y luego al final volver a arreglar todo ........ un lio .

encima, si somos justos buscamos unos 10 mA  que quisieramos que una pinza comun nos diga 1 amper ???  son 100 vueltas.
en verdad  quisiera me diga 10  .........asi que son 1000 .

por eso estamos donde estamos.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 14, 2012)

Para ese tipo de problema yo usaría mi flamante megometro de aislación, claro no lo uso para mostrar, desconecto, sectorizo y voy despejando el problema, de paso me doy cuenta si el disyuntor diferencial está funcionando bien


----------



## powerful (Ago 14, 2012)

mcrven, te diste cuenta perfectamente que puse "cero" ruido , el entrecomillado se utiliza también para  advertir , resaltar , no lo tomes literalmente . No pongo los signos de exclamación cuando corrijo o advierto ,¡..! , porque da la sensación que estoy gritando!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Para ese tipo de problema yo usaría mi flamante megometro de aislacion, claro no lo uso para mostrar, desconecto, sectoriso y voy despejando el problema de paso me doy cuenta si el disyuntor diferencial esta funcionando bien



vamos de nuevo:
si desconectas y sectorizas asi podes usar eso u otras cosas , es muy simple, pero tenes que "desconectar" .
si pensas en tener una pinza de mA veras que vas paseando por la casa siguiendo la fuga como un duque.


----------



## powerful (Ago 14, 2012)

fernandob, regrese a la potencia,...vuelva a los "temerarios" cientos de voltios y cientos de amperios,...deje los uvolts y mA para los "temerosos",... no lo queremos perder!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2012)

no es perder a nadie, la cosa es saber aplicar las cosas.

a mi me resultaria util poder amplificar esto , para varios temas.
uno no solo conecta cables de 10 mm tambien quiere medir y poder identificar cossillas.

voy a ver cuando ande por electrocompo que tengo que andar de comprar los op y veremos si armo el circuito de la respuesta 55


----------



## mcrven (Ago 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> no es perder a nadie, la cosa es saber aplicar las cosas.
> 
> a mi me resultaria util poder amplificar esto , para varios temas.
> uno no solo conecta cables de 10 mm tambien quiere medir y poder identificar cossillas.
> ...



La verdad Fer es que aún no entiendo en qué te puede molestar un ruido de µV en una instalación industrial donde los RUIDOS llegan a decenas y centenas de voltios, además de importantes corrientes.

Como mencionara Powerful, esas cosas solo se miden en laboratorio y allá cuidado que ambiente "Cero Ruido" ni allí.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 14, 2012)

acordate fernando, que en el secundario de ese trafo de corriente (la bobinita de la pinza amperometrica) debe tener una resistencia colocada en paralelo, la tension que aparece sobre esa resistencia, es la que vos queres amplificar, pero dicha tension es producto de la corriente que la atraviesa, y esta corriente depende de la relacion de espiras entre el primario (cable que abrazás con la pinza) y el devanado secundario (bobinita colocada dentro) con lo cual, como la corriente que pasa por la resistencia depende solo de la relacion de espiras (Io=Iix1/Rel), variando el valor de la resistencia que está en paralelo con esa bobinita, varias la tension que entrega dicha bobina.



mcrven dijo:


> La verdad Fer es que aún no entiendo en qué te puede molestar un ruido de µV en una instalación industrial donde los RUIDOS llegan a decenas y centenas de voltios, además de importantes corrientes.
> 
> Como mencionara Powerful, esas cosas solo se miden en laboratorio y allá cuidado que ambiente "Cero Ruido" ni allí.


es que no entendes de que se trata, la idea es usar una pinza amperometrica destripada para medir corrientes de fuga a tierra (del orden de 30-50mA) y la pinza amperometrica con la que cuenta fernandob le entrega para esa corriente al rededor de 1mV.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> La verdad Fer es que aún no entiendo en qué te puede molestar un ruido de µV en una instalación industrial donde los RUIDOS llegan a decenas y centenas de voltios, además de importantes corrientes.
> 
> Como mencionara Powerful, esas cosas solo se miden en laboratorio y allá cuidado que ambiente "Cero Ruido" ni allí.



no es "molestar" , para nada .
es que :
para localizar un problema necesito medirlos.

el aro de la pinza amperometrica tiene una bobina, y se induce solo esa tension  y necesito medirla.

la pinza comun cuando sensa 20 mA "amenas " me entrega mierda.......
puedo leer algo con 50 o 100mA , por eso necesito amplificarlo.

y tengo unas pinzas que estan estropeadas y son con el nucleo mas gordito y especializado, estas si , con una R= 10K mido 3 mV  >>> 30 mA 
pero estoy en el limite de el tester .

pondre dibujo asi aclaro

ya puse dibujo.

la pinza no funciona, pero el sensor o sea el nucleo que se puede abrir tiene la bobina que en este caso hace de secundario y si la probe con R. en //  y medi.

LO INTERESANTE:  es que la carcaza de la pinza me permite albergar la placa que amplifica, esto me genera un entorno pequeño y libre de ruidos por que la entrada de el amplificador (la parte sensible) estara conectada a la bobina y su R en // .
esto me permite evitar cables largos y cosas asi en la entrada de el amplificador con OPS.

LO RARO :
es que los circuitos originales de estas pinzas tienen los cables que vienen de la bobina captora y van a la placa original y estan en // con una R . de MUY BAJO VALOR no recuerdo si 10 ohms era.
lo cual me hace pensar que si bien esto le da baja impedancia a la entrada de el ampli interno (usa LM 358  )  obtengo una V. muy baja la cual amplifica el LM .
o sea que los tipos si trabajan con mV o hasta micro V .

ese LM 358 que es ?? me refiero a es un OP comun ?? o de presicion ?? o que ???


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ese LM 358 que es ?? me refiero a es un OP comun ?? o de presicion ?? o que ???



ese LM358 es un ASCO de amplificador operacional


----------



## Jeremias (Oct 15, 2019)

Hola. Encontré un circuito que convierte cualquier señal que se le suministra, en una tensión continua que se corresponde a su valor de rms. El problema es que utiliza el componente lm114 (son dos transistores en una misma pastilla de silicio). No consigo ese componente en argentina, es necesario que los transistores sean lo mas similares posible porque se utiliza un multiplicador/divisor con operacionales y exige transistores iguales para su exactitud. Alguien conoce algún dispositivo con estas características y que se consiga en Argentina? la idea es hacerlo puramente analógico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2019)

Bienvenido , podés buscar un transistor de similares características , comprar 20 , medirle las ganancias y quedarte con los dos mas parecidos.

Estaría bueno que subieras el diagrama !


----------



## Jeremias (Oct 15, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bienvenido , podés buscar un transistor de similares características , comprar 20 , medirle las ganancias y quedarte con los dos mas parecidos.
> 
> Estaría bueno que subieras el diagrama !



Gracias por la respuesta. Claro, en un principio se me había ocurrido hacer algo de eso, pero cuando investigue el funcionamiento del multiplicador/divisor con operacionales, el mismo no es dependiente de los beta, sino que de sus corrientes de saturación y variación con la temperatura. Entonces ahí me surgió la duda de si existe algún componente similar al lm114 . Circuito a continuación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2019)

Si fueron comprados juntos de la misma partida y lograste betas parecidos , entonces también serán parecidos en demás parámetros , esa es la idea.

Por el tema de la temperatura , se los junta apoyando sus planos entre ellos y un termocontraible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2019)

Hace tiempo yo conseguí los LM394 que es lo mismo. La serie LM1xx nunca la vas a conseguir por que tiene especificaciones militares. La serie LM3xx es la comercializada para los mortales como nosotros, así que deberias buscar el LM314 (estas seguro que era el 114?...no lo encuentro).
Al 394 creo que lo compre en Bs. As....


----------



## Jeremias (Oct 15, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hace tiempo yo conseguí los LM394 que es lo mismo. La serie LM1xx nunca la vas a conseguir por que tiene especificaciones militares. La serie LM3xx es la comercializada para los mortales como nosotros, así que deberias buscar el LM314 (estas seguro que era el 114?...no lo encuentro).
> Al 394 creo que lo compre en Bs. As....



Sisi, es el 114. adjunto su hoja de datos. Probare con el 394 entonces. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2019)

Aquí tengo en mi PC la misma imagen pero mas completa :


----------



## Jeremias (Oct 15, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aquí tengo en mi PC la misma imagen pero mas completa :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183148


Muy bueno che. lo intentaste fabricar en algún momento?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2019)

No , pero si había hecho *hace milenios* uno con una lamparita de filamentos, la alterna alimentaba una lamparita y el brillo era proporcional al Vrms , LDR  o fototransistor de por medio.


----------

